# NYSE Euronext



## aaronhayes (6 December 2013)

Hi

First time poster. I tried searching first but it returned no results. 

I am wanting to invest in 3D Printings newest entrant, Groupe Gorge (GOE), listed on the _NYSE Euronext_? This is becoming quite difficult for me to find a way to do this. Does anyone have any information on this? How do i find a broker. I am with Optionsxpress for international and Commsec for local trading, but none cover NYSE Euronext?

Not too much info is available on Euronext as far as the general public's experience goes..


----------



## CanOz (6 December 2013)

aaronhayes said:


> Hi
> 
> First time poster. I tried searching first but it returned no results.
> 
> ...




aaron, I'm able to pull up Groupe Gorge on Interactive Brokers as the symbol *FINU*. That seems to lead me to believe its listed in the US and can be traded using any US broker.


----------



## skyQuake (6 December 2013)

The US OTC version doesn't have any liquidity, you're better off getting GOF FP - exchange is France Paris, which is under Euronext (which merged with NYSE).


----------



## CanOz (6 December 2013)

skyQuake said:


> The US OTC version doesn't have any liquidity, you're better off getting GOF FP - exchange is France Paris, which is under Euronext (which merged with NYSE).




thanks for checking that, i should have pulled up a chart and had a look at the volume...


----------

